# Ruger's new amazing concealed carry pistol. AMAZING!!!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.realguns.com/archives/192.htm


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hahaa its not april 1st yet!

25lb trigger pull? Comes with free pack of gum... lol


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

> In a self defense scheme of things, we assume there will be a primary firearm, a backup firearm, a knife, a club,...maybe a pointed stick, and THEN the SSCP takes over where all other options have failed.


 :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Getting hit would sting like no tomorrow I'd guess... it would be a good bear defense gun. Bear starts to charge, you whip this bad boy out... shoot your guide in the leg then take off running

-_O- 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

> With only 1.4 grains of case capacity to work with, John concocted a blend of Alliant Blue Dot and hydrazine but, unfortunately, the compound caused it to rain whenever it was tested in the lab. Eventually the Blue Dot was discarded, the hydrazine was discarded and velocities of 1,200 fps for a 28 grain FMJ bullet and 1,400 fps for a 20 grain hollow point bullet load were attained with a *small rifle magnum primer* and one medium size *pop rock*.


What pressure does a small magnum rifle primer and a pop rock create? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

427.87 psi at sea level


----------

